# My Stock 1998 Sentra Se



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Always thought it would look nice cleaned up (missing a few things)






It's stock, so nothing really special. Just thought I would share.​


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

*talking to car* i want you...............yes i do.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks real clean dude.. great condition.. hope to see more mods on there soon ! keep up the cleaniness :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that looks AMAZING! You've done a great job with it... i wouldn't change a thing :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride, but i would get rid of the 2nd pic, the one of the car's a$$ looks weird
other than that... it looks clean


----------

